
Fake company gets approval for risky trial - New Scientst - muon
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227023.700-fake-company-gets-approval-for-risky-trial.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news
======
ensignavenger
2 out of 3 rejected the trail. Now, all 3 will likely be subject to increased
government regulation. If the past serves as any indication, this regulation
will be cumbersome, ill-thought out, and expensive.

Now, I'm not saying I am totally opposed to Government oversight, but this
just illustrates a larger problem in our system- a few bad apples cause the
entire system to fall apart and forces many good companies to jump through
hoops and raise the cost burden on consumers.

Now, in this particular case- shouldn't the FDA be overseeing this?

~~~
biohacker42
The risk/reward equation in health care research is completely out of whack.

Obviously researching drugs, medical devices, etc, can kill people. But my
god, the greater benefits we could have if testing a new drug didn't cost
BILLIONS.

